# Some Right sick B*****D`s about.



## athy59 (Jan 30, 2008)

*Saw this in the sun this morning. *
*Its awful, the piccys are pretty awful. *
*What mentalilty do people have to do this to a dog, or any other innocent animal come to that. Make me ashamed to be part of the "Human Race."*
*here is the link.*

Animal attack horror | The Sun |Home Scotland|Scottish News


----------



## Deli--x (Apr 18, 2009)

That's :censor: horrible, Glad Arnie's okay though. I can see why anyone could do something like this!


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

Im not ashamed to be apart of the human race, Im ashamed whoever did it is a part of it. For what reason would anybody do this? I dont get it. I cant even tell my dogs off let alone put a knife neer one. It takes a twisted mofo to do something so bad. Hope they get the bas*ard


----------



## jadeyydoe (Apr 27, 2009)

OMG! how could someone do that!
the dog sounds so sweet aswell wagging its tail coming into the vets even though hes covered in stab wounds <3
the poor guy


----------



## lunarlikes (Mar 6, 2009)

absolutely disgusting!!! some people are bloody sick! i think maybe some1 with an inferiority complex???:bash:


----------



## hullhunter (Apr 19, 2009)

sick C**T some one should do the same 2 them then let them heal and then do it again to**ers


----------



## hankasaur (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm just glad the alive


----------



## Jinja (Feb 7, 2009)

Has to be a kid if he couldn't get through the neck...!!

Such a shame, lovely dog.


----------



## Cherry.Chops (Oct 8, 2008)

this DOES make me ashamed to be human. The poor dog. i really dont know what to say. this is just plain discusting, i dont know how anyone could do that to an innocent animal. Im lost for words, i really am.


----------



## rugbystar55 (Aug 11, 2008)

people ask why dogs attack :S its all to do with the keepers of somwon who has effected the dogs life like this would have been massive and allover the news if the dog turned round and bit the attackers neck the the attacker died. then the dog would have been put down, some people need to luck at both sides of the story somtimes  
rant over hope he recovers well and the owner gets attacked and slashed 19 times


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Luckily the breed was bred for fighting, doubt many other dogs could survive that.
Bet the guy doesn't even go to prison


----------



## rugbystar55 (Aug 11, 2008)

he will get a slapped wrist and ask why and he will say for a laugh and they will let him go


----------



## sylar (Sep 1, 2008)

I am so worried that i will end up in prison for murder/manslaughter one day because things like this make me so mad! It is in my nature to defend the weak and vulnerable especially when it comes to animals, i would have done unspeakable things to the culprit if i had seen them doing it, regardless of age! God help me :bash:


----------



## athy59 (Jan 30, 2008)

*re sickos*

*What is worrying me now is, this is getting more and more common.*
*Was listening to talksport other night, and Ian collins brought up the tale of the Cocker spaniel being hung by a Lowlife. *
*What this kid did , was to hang this poor dog just high enough so his back legs just held him up, of course this poor dog couldnt stand to long on his back legs and hence suffered a slow and a agonising death. It was in the sun, but the pictures were really graphic. *
*It really make 1 weep. I look at my reps and my cats etc, and think how can any-one hurt the Innocence of any animal. *
*After all who was here 1st.!!. *
*Australia R.S.P.C.A. as got it right, they act quickly and most times the abusers go to jail. Pity this country is so bloody backwards in convicting Child killers and animal killers. You get more inside for Fraud. :devil:*


----------



## sylar (Sep 1, 2008)

This country is a mess and the reason things work in Australlia is because they are not afraid to speak up and act fast without the worry of somebody being offended.


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..................................


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

urgh how horrible! the poor dog!

thank god its alive. 

some people are so disgusting!:devil:


----------



## BeckyL (Nov 12, 2008)

That is horrendous. 

It makes me feel sick to think that 'people' like this walk amongst us.


----------



## Adam W (Apr 21, 2008)

Someone should do the same to the person who did this, but with a machete...:evil:


----------

